# Are these Coccidia eggs?



## JHP Homestead (Jun 3, 2020)

I am having recurring losses of my rabbits, probably due to Coccidiosis; but I’m not positive. In an effort to be sure, I’m trying to do fecals on the rabbits. I found what I think are some eggs, do these look like Coccidia eggs? Are there other eggs in these pictures?

400x power





100x power:




400x power:




100x power:




Thanks!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 3, 2020)

We are only seeing one coccidia egg which we wouldn't treat for but we have sheep, not rabbits.  Try sticking with a lower  magnification as the larger scale makes identifying them more difficult.  The coccidia egg is usually more solid looking.


----------



## JHP Homestead (Jun 4, 2020)

Mike CHS said:


> We are only seeing one coccidia egg which we wouldn't treat for but we have sheep, not rabbits.  Try sticking with a lower  magnification as the larger scale makes identifying them more difficult.  The coccidia egg is usually more solid looking.


Which one is the Coccidia egg? I thought these looked like Coccidia (circles below in red), but am just trying to compare to pictures online, so I don’t really know.


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 4, 2020)

Based on the 1st slide that I'm uploading I would have said they were not but when Teresa showed me a couple of pages in our workbook, it looks like they well could be.  We don't treat when we only see a couple eggs unless physical symptoms are showing.

Maybe the attachments are something you can use.


----------

